# Saline solution help please!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney has a cut foot pad and the vet recommended bathing his foot in a saline solution - easier said than done! Blobbing cotton wool on it is a waste of time, and trying to keep his paw in a bowl of salty warm water while tempting him with sausages hasn't helped either! Any other suggestions would be much appreciated please! 😊


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep put him in a bath with salt water and get in with him Lou  will do you both good, failing that I can bring Sid over and they can bath together. We both know barney would love that  xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Try putting him up on a table, on a towel with the bowl of water, stand him up and place the foot in the bowl. While his foot is in the bowl lift his opposite foot off the table so he has no choice but to stand with the foot in the bowl. Use a calm but firm voice so he knows you mean business.
If the table is too hard try on the floor first.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Karen's idea sounds good but if that fails you could construct a dog "squeeze". We use them with cattle. Maybe you could improvise one with a solid piece of furniture pushed into a corner of a room? Trap him in facing outwards and keep the treats coming. The concept is supposed to be they feel safer when constrained and thus calmer??? It won't hurt to have both paws in the bucket of saline solution while you keep the treats coming at the front end. Come to think of it this might have the makings of a really funny video if it ends badly.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Karen's idea sounds good but if that fails you could construct a dog "squeeze". We use them with cattle. Maybe you could improvise one with a solid piece of furniture pushed into a corner of a room? Trap him in facing outwards and keep the treats coming. The concept is supposed to be they feel safer when constrained and thus calmer??? It won't hurt to have both paws in the bucket of saline solution while you keep the treats coming at the front end. Come to think of it this might have the makings of a really funny video if it ends badly.


Even Lou, barney and Sid all in a salt bath would make a pretty hilarious video 💁🐶🐶


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you all! I will get the camera up and ready for recording and report back...!  x


----------

